# So.California Meet June 9, 2012



## jtaudioacc

I'm announcing this thing real early. So, those of you who might want a goal date to finish something and be ready to show everyone have one!

As usual, an all day affair with food, drinks, and lots of cool people.

Date:
*June 9, 2012*

Time:
*9:30 ish to whenever (the last of us left at 12:30am, never too late to come by)*

Where: My place...
*JT Audio & Accessories
1522 W.Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802*

*Who's in?!?!?!?*


----------



## rawdawg

I'm in, of course. I think I'm going to double up on the Fruits. They seem to be more popular than broccoli. It's the beginning of Summer, what say someone bring a grill and we do Dogs/Sausages/Chorizo and Burgers.


----------



## darrenforeal

I'm there!


----------



## BuickGN

Finally, I can say yes and mean it. Got the new brakes on the car and I'm not missing any speakers, no excuses this time. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## beerdrnkr

I'll definitely have my new system done by then. I'm in! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaudioacc

BuickGN said:


> Finally, I can say yes and mean it. Got the new brakes on the car and I'm not missing any speakers, no excuses this time. Looking forward to this one.


month and a half...no excuses!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I will definately not be finished with mine by then. But, I will probably be there anyways. I probably wont know till a week before hand.


----------



## rton20s

I'm in. And the system should be as well.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

rton20s said:


> I'm in. And the system should be as well.


If you dont have your sub in just yet, want to try a little experiment in the next week or so?


----------



## rton20s

Yeah man. Just hit me up if you still have my cell. We'll work out a day and time.


----------



## michaelsil1

John,

We have tried posting well in advance to inform members and it doesn't seem to work any better than short notice.


----------



## jon w.

JT,

I'm in! I always enjoy attending your fabulous events! What I find to be truly amazing is that they already set the highest standards for excellence, yet they just keep getting better! It's nice to see old friends, and even better to see new audio enthusiasts  I'll have some new autographs to share with attendees, along with some new hi-res songs! any requests?

Warmest regards,
Jon


----------



## michaelsil1

jon w. said:


> JT,
> 
> I'm in! I always enjoy attending your fabulous events! What I find to be truly amazing is that they already set the highest standards for excellence, yet they just keep getting better! It's nice to see old friends, and even better to see new audio enthusiasts  I'll have some new autographs to share with attendees, along with some new hi-res songs! *any requests?
> *
> Warmest regards,
> Jon


Sabre Dance


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqg3l3r_DRI


----------



## jon w.

hey michael!

will track 1 from this work for you?

https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HD058622472927

let me know.

perhaps david would like to hear this:

https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HD00602527636993

Jon


----------



## michaelsil1

jon w. said:


> hey michael!
> 
> will track 1 from this work for you?
> 
> https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HD058622472927
> 
> let me know.
> 
> perhaps david would like to hear this:
> 
> https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HD00602527636993
> 
> Jon


Yes.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Jon, I'd love to hear Rush in the Bus. 

I'd also love to hear Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6, Pathetique, Adagio - Allegro Non Troppo. I have the Telarc recording with Paavo Jarvi directing the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, but I dont know if there is a better version out there.


----------



## michaelsil1

Members wanting to hear Classical Music


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol^ anything but country, unless my wifes in the car.



Since JT mentioned having a goal date to finish some stuff, I'll try to have more progress done on my car, havent worked on it since the meet, new member of the family had to go to the ER on IV and then spend a day at the vets on IV. Starting work tomorrow. I'll try to have the dash completely gutted, including all un-needed wiring, the extended seat brackets finished, the steering wheel, pedals, and shifter extended, and some more aero-work. Maybe even test drives with and without the aero-work to hear the sound deadening differences, if I can get enough of it done.


----------



## michaelsil1

What are we eating?


----------



## AndyInOC

At least one of the inappropriates should be able to make it


----------



## rawdawg

michaelsil1 said:


> What are we eating?


Deep fried Kitty!


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> Deep fried Kitty!


----------



## jon w.

dear TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL,

i found this 88-24 recording for you:

https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HD093046739461

what do you think? different composer and orchestra. does anyone know if this is truly a good hi-res recording?

- jon


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Jon, all the reviews I've found so far are good, at least as good as the ones for the Telarc version. Was hard to find many reviews, but seems worth it.


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> What are we eating?



the hot dogs, burgers, etc. thing rawdawg suggested sounds good with me, unless Abel wants to cook for us yet again.  maybe he even makes a mean hot dog! lol.


----------



## cvjoint

In.

Just came back from Coachella music festival a few hours ago. It seems like live performances have tons of bass, and I'm not restricting this observation to electronica artists. Maybe it's a Coachella thing but even Florence and some other mild instrumental bands had the bass way up. It certainly is a surprise, and to reproduce that sort of bass in the car is really difficult. Maybe the guys who "bump" had it right to begin with. 

I'll probably bring a test CD with Coachella favorites for this meet.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I think as the years have gone on, the bass has gone up. I remember seeing Lamb Of God for their Ashes Of The Wake tour, and saw them during their tour for Wrath, and the bass was up higher. Maybe following popular trends. Even concerts for generally unprocessed metal bands like Slayer have had higher bass levels in recent years.


----------



## Guack007

I am in for sure, maybe I will have a center channel added to finally make my MS-8 setup a true logic 7. If anyone has an L3SE for sale or wants to split a pair let me know as I only need 1.


----------



## michaelsil1

I heard Elton John when he first came around and I heard him recently the difference in the Bass level from then until now has gone up 300% 


Too much Bass gives me a headache!


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard Elton John when he first came around and I heard him recently the difference in the Bass level from then until now has gone up 300%
> 
> 
> Too much Bass gives me a headache!


That's cuz you're old! Remember we just celebrated your birthday??? 







Just teasing gramps....


----------



## michaelsil1

This is Bass













This is not


----------



## cvjoint

We typically hear amplified music live, so maybe bass enhancing tweaks are done at that stage.


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> This is Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not




That is definitely bass and the other is certainly excessive. Hopefully the new generation is at least respectable sounding by this meet. I will certainly say that my sub is way more laidback now than it was a couple meets ago. But I'm pretty certain a twist of the party knob will let it be obnoxious if i want it.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> We typically hear amplified music live, so maybe bass enhancing tweaks are done at that stage.


Big Bass is usually a Synthesizer, that's the one you feel rumbling through the concrete floor.


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> That is definitely bass and the other is certainly excessive. Hopefully the new generation is at least respectable sounding by this meet. I will certainly say that my sub is way more laidback now than it was a couple meets ago. But I'm pretty certain a twist of the party knob will let it be obnoxious if i want it.


Andy,


I thought you would be drooling over that home system.


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> Andy,
> 
> 
> I thought you would be drooling over that home system.


Nope, I must be showing my age cuz I would like to upgrade my current polk towers to some modest DIY cabinets in the home theater. But just so you know the ht has a single 15 in about 6cu ft tuned to 18hz... Plenty of boom to go around


----------



## damonryoung

I will definitely try to be there, for the inspiration more than anything!


----------



## jpswanberg

Bass. Stanley Clarke is bass. Piccolo bass.


----------



## cvjoint

jpswanberg said:


> Bass. Stanley Clarke is bass. Piccolo bass.


watched some on laptop speakers and didn't get it, then plugged in the system and indeed this is quite good.


----------



## michaelsil1

I'm a fan of Stanley Clark. Here is another bad MF


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q--ekdSSAr8&feature=related



Victor Wooten has won Bass Player of the year three years in a row.


----------



## LGHT_

Looks like i'm going to miss this one since it's the same day as one of the biggest KCBS BBQ events in So Cal at the OC fairgrounds. It's a shame because I was thinking about doing some blue cheese stuffed sirloin burgers that I've been working toward perfecting on the grill. 

Ohh and on a side note if you guys like bass check out some old 4 handed mingus from 54. I have boxes of reel to reel tracks from gramps all live and all I can say is wow!


----------



## rawdawg

You know LGHT, we don't finish up till the vampires come out... just sayin'.


----------



## michaelsil1

Blue Cheese Stuffed Sirloin Burgers :wings:


----------



## zql8tr

With any luck, I will have my dash started by then. My door panels are pretty much ready to wrap, thankfully, so I should be able to bring them to show off.


----------



## LGHT_

rawdawg said:


> You know LGHT, we don't finish up till the vampires come out... just sayin'.


If it where any other event I would probably swing by after, but in addition to judging i'm helping a buddy cook afterward so I won't be done until around 7-8 that night.


----------



## AndyInOC

zql8tr said:


> With any luck, I will have my dash started by then. My door panels are pretty much ready to wrap, thankfully, so I should be able to bring them to show off.


Is your interior gonna have a kickass tarantula theme? Do up the glove box to look like a human rein! 

Just messin! Will be interested to see the progress by then.


----------



## rton20s

zql8tr said:


> With any luck, I will have my dash started by then. My door panels are pretty much ready to wrap, thankfully, so I should be able to bring them to show off.


You planning to bring out any products to show off? I would be interested to see what the Tarantula Nanos look like in person.


----------



## zql8tr

AndyInOC said:


> Is your interior gonna have a kickass tarantula theme? Do up the glove box to look like a human rein!
> 
> Just messin! Will be interested to see the progress by then.


That's a great idea!!! 



rton20s said:


> You planning to bring out any products to show off? I would be interested to see what the Tarantula Nanos look like in person.


If we have still them in stock, I can. There is a lot of back-orders to fill, so if we have some left after that, I will.


----------



## jtaudioacc

AndyInOC said:


> Is your interior gonna have a kickass tarantula theme? Do up the glove box to look like a human rein!
> 
> Just messin! Will be interested to see the progress by then.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


>


----------



## cvjoint

My LAT700s are in. Let's play So.Cal.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> My LAT700s are in. Let's play So.Cal.


How do they sound?


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> How do they sound?


I would like to move into my car.


----------



## rawdawg

They as big as these lats?

Orville Burke 41


----------



## cvjoint

rawdawg said:


> They as big as these lats?
> 
> Orville Burke 41


How he doesn't scissor off his nuts is beyond me.


----------



## Golden Ears

I hope to see everyone there..always a worthwhile way to spend the day.


----------



## cvjoint

Listened to JT's car the other day. Wow, that setup sounds pristine! Next time I'm bringing my CD for sure. Solid midbass makes me very happy.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

George, has anything changed in JT's ride since the last gtg?


----------



## cvjoint

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> George, has anything changed in JT's ride since the last gtg?


Yeah, I finally got to sit in it lol. Otherwise, I don't think so... JT has one other change in the works I think.


----------



## jtaudioacc

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> George, has anything changed in JT's ride since the last gtg?


since last, no, but I'm not sure you saw it, or did you listen to it? It's definitely different than when I know you heard it meet before, I think.

Also, it has an awesome *Jim Becker Designs Signature Tune* on it now.


----------



## rton20s

I definitely need to give it a listen at the upcoming GTG. Especially considering I own be same car! Last GTG I went to I didn't listen to a single xB.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Nope, I saw the new setup, but didnt hear it yet. I'll make sure to check it out next time.


----------



## AndyInOC

JT's new setup kicks some serious ass for sure, want to hear it again.

I ended up swapping out the Kenwood head / MS8 combo & going to the pioneer deh-80prs. At the same time I moved all my signal cables as well, which eliminated all the noise issues too. Quick & dirty auto-tune on the pioneer & I'm strictly messing with gain/phase/crossovers before i do any eq of my own. Good enough for this guy.


----------



## BuickGN

AndyInOC said:


> JT's new setup kicks some serious ass for sure, want to hear it again.
> 
> I ended up swapping out the Kenwood head / MS8 combo & going to the pioneer deh-80prs. At the same time I moved all my signal cables as well, which eliminated all the noise issues too. Quick & dirty auto-tune on the pioneer & I'm strictly messing with gain/phase/crossovers before i do any eq of my own. Good enough for this guy.


Are you happy with your decision to ditch the MS8? I'm currently shopping for a different processor. Maybe I'll wait till this meet and listen to a few different setups. Going to make a video of the MS8 getting run over...many times....and possibly set on fire. Torturing it is worth the $2-$300 I might get for it.


----------



## jtaudioacc

BuickGN said:


> Are you happy with your decision to ditch the MS8? I'm currently shopping for a different processor. Maybe I'll wait till this meet and listen to a few different setups. Going to make a video of the MS8 getting run over...many times....and possibly set on fire. Torturing it is worth the $2-$300 I might get for it.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

so, who's got a small grill and can cook us some burgers/dogs/etc????


----------



## AndyInOC

BuickGN said:


> Are you happy with your decision to ditch the MS8? I'm currently shopping for a different processor. Maybe I'll wait till this meet and listen to a few different setups. Going to make a video of the MS8 getting run over...many times....and possibly set on fire. Torturing it is worth the $2-$300 I might get for it.



Well, just to clarify I got rid of my ms8 setup out of sheer boredom. I was literally driving home from work, listening to music & thinking "damn this sounds great, I'm bored out of my freaking mind" so a day and a half later I got the pioneer.

Short answer is yes I'm happy with the change. I still like my sound but i also really enjoy the challenges of tuning at least semi-manually. The pioneer sounds wonderful, it gives me great control of my ipod, sounds phenomenal with a flash drive full of 16 bit wav files and let's me make changes for the better or worse on the fly.

If you haven't taken a hatchet to your ms8 by the time of the meet I would be happy to see if I can make it my ***** & moan my name LOL. I had it in for about a year and was constantly fiddling with it & am sure I won't have forgotten how to use it by then.


----------



## BuickGN

AndyInOC said:


> Well, just to clarify I got rid of my ms8 setup out of sheer boredom. I was literally driving home from work, listening to music & thinking "damn this sounds great, I'm bored out of my freaking mind" so a day and a half later I got the pioneer.
> 
> Short answer is yes I'm happy with the change. I still like my sound but i also really enjoy the challenges of tuning at least semi-manually. The pioneer sounds wonderful, it gives me great control of my ipod, sounds phenomenal with a flash drive full of 16 bit wav files and let's me make changes for the better or worse on the fly.
> 
> If you haven't taken a hatchet to your ms8 by the time of the meet I would be happy to see if I can make it my ***** & moan my name LOL. I had it in for about a year and was constantly fiddling with it & am sure I won't have forgotten how to use it by then.


That would be awesome! But if not...


jtaudioacc said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> so, who's got a small grill and can cook us some burgers/dogs/etc????


We can definitely do this. I would love to burn/kill this thing at the meet.


----------



## duckymcse

Hey JT, how about a video of the drum track that you demo to me on the last GTG? It's the best I had heard. I would like to hear it again


----------



## AndyInOC

BuickGN said:


> That would be awesome! But if not...
> 
> 
> We can definitely do this. I would love to burn/kill this thing at the meet.



Just be sure you have your mic & the calibration cd if needed and I would be happy to take a crack at it for ya so maybe we can get it straightened out


----------



## michaelsil1

Are we going to BBQ an MS-8? 


So what are we going to eat


----------



## BuickGN

AndyInOC said:


> Just be sure you have your mic & the calibration cd if needed and I would be happy to take a crack at it for ya so maybe we can get it straightened out


That would be very appreciated...


michaelsil1 said:


> Are we going to BBQ an MS-8?
> 
> 
> So what are we going to eat


Andy is the only one that can save the MS8 now. If it doesn't work out we're frying an MS8.:laugh:


----------



## BuickGN

In other news I really hope the new ARC processor goes on sale soon. I need to have a backup.


----------



## Cooluser23

Nice,

Hopefully I can make this one.

In the meantime. Are there any locals in northern California/the Bay Area?


----------



## michaelsil1

Cooluser23 said:


> Nice,
> 
> Hopefully I can make this one.
> 
> In the meantime. Are there any locals in northern California/the Bay Area?


Bing in San Jose
Home


----------



## brett

john, ill be there after i get off work. hopefully things are in a somewhat presentable/listenable order by that time.


----------



## zql8tr

This is not necessarily the place to post this, but if anyone can address my problems, it would be you guys. Also, sorry that it will be a bit long...

I am having a sort of crisis. I am a basshead at heart, but my ears just cannot handle a lot of bass anymore for very long. All of the systems I have listened to at the meets have had plenty of bass for me, but I'd be lying if I said I would not want just a bit more. I have definitely turned from pure basshead to SQ, but still would like some "more" bass than most SQ set-ups for my personal listening. 

I have a decent amount of room in my trunk to fit almost any size and combo of subs. My latest plan was for 2 of our R1-12's sealed. I love the look of these subs, and from what I'm told, they sound killer for SQ. I have heard one of them in our sound-room and it sounded pretty damn good to me, but I know it will sound completely different in a vehicle. Maybe better, maybe worse. 

I had 4 of our 8's installed in my car that got down and dirty, but just didn't have the output I am looking for. I think it was mainly the box size and the positioning of them. 

Here is my problem. Most the vehicle's I really liked at the meets have a single sub. Is it just me for thinking I have to have multiple drivers for decent output? I am willing to tear out my entire backseat and build whatever is needed to get even just a bit more output, but I know that is not needed. Any suggestions?!?


----------



## Guack007

I love using just my JL w3v3 10in in a sealed box tuned to .69QTC in a 1.3CU/FT box on 500WATTS RMS at 4 ohms

I can make way more bass than I ever need and being a 4 ohm 10 in a sealed box and QTC less than .7 sound quality is great. But if I really wanted more I would just go with a W7 and 750 Watts RMS.


----------



## cvjoint

Two things going on here, 1 Rebecca Pidgeon can't hit the lows very well, particularly in the 20s, 2 even if one could boost the lows by 30db would you want a synthesised version of her? On a lot of the program materials at the meets the bass comes from inahaling and exhaling. Hitting 140db on a chest expansion would be quite brutal. 

There are lots of high output bass systems, Jim has 2 15"s and so does Neel, John's buss has three 12"s and so did my car when you listened to it last time. Next I will have twelve 7" subs playing and hopefully 40 2.5" midbass cones. If you bring Rebecca she will probably still sound pretty thin. 

It can also be done with single drivers, Mike has a 12W7 which is the equivalent of two average 12s. A UL12 would do it too, roughly 3 times as linear as an average 12" or the 18" sub variety haha.


----------



## zql8tr

Why are you changing up George? I thought weight is an issue for you?


----------



## rton20s

Not that I am at all the person to answer your question, but which model of 8s are you currently using? What type of enclosure do you currently have them in, and how much power are you feeding them? 

If I am not mistaken, it wouldn’t be too surprising to see 4 8s provide more output than a pair of 12s. Though, I wouldn’t make that blanket statement. There are a lot of factors to consider. (And yeah, you may want to post the question in one of the other sections for broader response.)


----------



## michaelsil1

zql8tr said:


> Why are you changing up George? I thought weight is an issue for you?


George likes to play, if he can think of a way to get better sound more weight will hit the road.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> George likes to play, if he can think of a way to get better sound more weight will hit the road.


Yep, there's basically good weight and bad weight. If I can't figure out how to get what I want with less weight then the weight stays. 

Up at 150lbs of audio now. Not bad considering the Accord had 500lbs+ of gear in it at some point. That and 125lbs of it is removable for track use in under 3 minutes. The remaining 25lbs is not gonna make that much of a difference even on a high speed course.


----------



## zql8tr

rton20s said:


> Not that I am at all the person to answer your question, but which model of 8s are you currently using? What type of enclosure do you currently have them in, and how much power are you feeding them?
> 
> If I am not mistaken, it wouldn’t be too surprising to see 4 8s provide more output than a pair of 12s. Though, I wouldn’t make that blanket statement. There are a lot of factors to consider. (And yeah, you may want to post the question in one of the other sections for broader response.)


They were our RF-8W's in 2.25 ft3 sealed with 800 watts. A bit big on the enclosure size, and plenty of power. 

Don't get me wrong, they were quite impressive for what it was, but I think I want more, even if I won't "use" it for most SQ tracks. 

I want an SQ style system, but with a bit more bass than most. But, it would only be for certain songs I listen to that I know have a lot of bass.


----------



## AndyInOC

Ok Scott ill go ahead & confess, I have 3 more 10's hidden in the car.... No not really, my sub response has gone down quite a bit since taking out the ms8 but its still plenty loud & clean.


----------



## michaelsil1

zql8tr said:


> They were our RF-8W's in 2.25 ft3 sealed with 800 watts. A bit big on the enclosure size, and plenty of power.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they were quite impressive for what it was, but I think I want more, even if I won't "use" it for most SQ tracks.
> 
> I want an SQ style system, but with a bit more bass than most. But, it would only be for certain songs I listen to that I know have a lot of bass.


Sounds like you need a Bass knob!


----------



## zql8tr

AndyInOC said:


> Ok Scott ill go ahead & confess, I have 3 more 10's hidden in the car.... No not really, my sub response has gone down quite a bit since taking out the ms8 but its still plenty loud & clean.


I knew it! Guys like you, Chris and Tony have 1 sub that to me have crazy amounts of output. I just don't get it... What is the secret?


----------



## AndyInOC

zql8tr said:


> I knew it! Guys like you, Chris and Tony have 1 sub that to me have crazy amounts of output. I just don't get it... What is the secret?


Class A/B amps, proper enclosures & a heavy hand on the party knob hahaha.


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


>


And?????


----------



## ISTundra

Question for JT Audioacc... (and sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread)

I gotta admit I'm a little jealous that I sign on daily and see constant reminders that you're hosting yet another event. My question... what's in it for you?

Don't know you personally, but I assume that you're a car audio junkie, enjoy the camaraderie in meeting and hanging with folks with like-minded interests, and all that shyt, but all fun aside -do these events help promote your business and gain new customers? 

I'm not trying to be nosey. I'm just trying to understand if it's worth it from a business standpoint. So many shops local to me are reluctant to expend any effort to organize/sponsor meets and get-togethers that seemingly would expose them to groups of people with interests that speak diectly to their business focus. One place told me they don't have time, another said it wasn't worth their time, yet both of those places are literally devoid of customers when I've been in and/or seem to be content to eke out a living on the ipod/sub box customer base. Another shop that I do regular business with ignored my inquiry. It's ****ing depressing to see such low enthusiasm from people in the industry. Is it worth your time & effort?

I know... organize my own GTG...


----------



## zql8tr

That does it! I'm going to build a wall. I'm thinking 4-6 18's!!!


----------



## AndyInOC

zql8tr said:


> That does it! I'm going to build a wall. I'm thinking 4-6 18's!!!


That gets my vote!


----------



## jtaudioacc

ISTundra said:


> Question for JT Audioacc... (and sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread)
> 
> I gotta admit I'm a little jealous that I sign on daily and see constant reminders that you're hosting yet another event. My question... what's in it for you?
> 
> Don't know you personally, but I assume that you're a car audio junkie, enjoy the camaraderie in meeting and hanging with folks with like-minded interests, and all that shyt, but all fun aside -do these events help promote your business and gain new customers?
> 
> I'm not trying to be nosey. I'm just trying to understand if it's worth it from a business standpoint. So many shops local to me are reluctant to expend any effort to organize/sponsor meets and get-togethers that seemingly would expose them to groups of people with interests that speak diectly to their business focus. One place told me they don't have time, another said it wasn't worth their time, yet both of those places are literally devoid of customers when I've been in and/or seem to be content to eke out a living on the ipod/sub box customer base. Another shop that I do regular business with ignored my inquiry. It's ****ing depressing to see such low enthusiasm from people in the industry. Is it worth your time & effort?
> 
> I know... organize my own GTG...



I do it because I have the venue to, nothing really more. I'm not in it to gain anything, but to hang out, listen, and learn from all the knowledge.

I think you can ask anyone that's been, I've never tried to sell a thing to anyone. Of course, I've been able to help some with equipment or installs, but that's not the reason I do it. I'm in the hobby just like everyone else, and enjoy all that you said.

My business is a little different, also. It's not your traditional retail shop. I'm more labor based, a one man show, and really like to take responsibility of what leaves my shop. So, I'm also not taking money from anyone else by taking a day to have a get together.

I completely understand why most shops would care less about helping out. Heck, I even tried to promote the MECA/DIYMA meet we had a while back on Facebook and the post was deleted by 3 shops within minutes. 

I thought, hey come show off your shops best SQ systems. I thought wrong. LOL.

But really, I just open the garage door, stock the toilet paper and turn on the lights. All the guys do the rest with food, drinks, etc.


----------



## jtaudioacc

zql8tr said:


> This is not necessarily the place to post this, but if anyone can address my problems, it would be you guys. Also, sorry that it will be a bit long...
> 
> I am having a sort of crisis. I am a basshead at heart, but my ears just cannot handle a lot of bass anymore for very long. All of the systems I have listened to at the meets have had plenty of bass for me, but I'd be lying if I said I would not want just a bit more. I have definitely turned from pure basshead to SQ, but still would like some "more" bass than most SQ set-ups for my personal listening.
> 
> I have a decent amount of room in my trunk to fit almost any size and combo of subs. My latest plan was for 2 of our R1-12's sealed. I love the look of these subs, and from what I'm told, they sound killer for SQ. I have heard one of them in our sound-room and it sounded pretty damn good to me, but I know it will sound completely different in a vehicle. Maybe better, maybe worse.
> 
> I had 4 of our 8's installed in my car that got down and dirty, but just didn't have the output I am looking for. I think it was mainly the box size and the positioning of them.
> 
> Here is my problem. Most the vehicle's I really liked at the meets have a single sub. Is it just me for thinking I have to have multiple drivers for decent output? I am willing to tear out my entire backseat and build whatever is needed to get even just a bit more output, but I know that is not needed. Any suggestions?!?




it's ok, a lot of us have been there.....


----------



## zql8tr

I was seriously considering and planning on a wall before my first meet. I had some crazy wild idea that I needed to run 6 15's and one of our XXX-15000D. Shot that idea down once I found out how many batteries that thing takes to run well. 

Bottom line guys, I really do like the way every system I have heard at the meets sound; Tony, Gary and JT's the most, but for some songs that I listen to, I need/want more bass. Plus, every now and then I still like to listen to Bass Mekanic or Bass 305. 

Are there tricks to getting more output out of a single driver besides porting?


----------



## Golden Ears

What JT says is true, he has never tried to sell anything to me. I have seen his work and I think he does excellent work. I hear nary a rattle in any car he has done... in contrast I went to another California shop ( can't even call them a competitor- because against JT's work there is no competition) before I met JT and my car doors buzz some $900 later in install labor...not to mention a bunch of other issues... like they forgot to run some cable so it all has to be torn down again...uggghhh. And this was a installer recommended to me but a person with a great ear for Car audio and fine tuning skills. All I can say is, no one ever has a complaint about JT, and when you come to the meet- and talk to others, you'll see that people want to get in to see him.

Needless to say, I've been on JT's list waiting to have a few things done. I also understand, if I were doing a car, I would want to do the whole car, not just some pieces here and there. Its easier to take responsibility for the entire install this way.

So I'm quite a bit lower on the priority list, its been a couple of months, and y'know...I don't mind the wait, because I know JT will do it better than I ever expected when his schedule frees up.... and for that, I could wait another 6 months.

So I guess you can say that exposing people to the cars he has done through loyal satisfied customers showing up at his meets is his very best advertising, costs him pretty much nothing but a having a good time surrounded by like minded people- and the best advertising is word of mouth anyhow.

I think he has one of the best business models I have ever seen.

If other shops had his ethos, a lot more people would be into car audio. Too many shops try to sell you TIN wire.... no kidding... Tin. Not Copper....blows my mind- they deliver mediorce service and have no idea about what accuracy is in a car system, home system, or anything. Ask typical installers what the Hass effect is...or a transfer function..and they will stare at you blankly. 

So instead of JT telling you how great his installs are... he lets the work speak for itself... and compared to some other shops that talk a big game and have no decent sounding or accurate demo cars to back it up..... well..... sadly that's a lot of the industry. JT is one of the installers you will look at as a lucky find.


----------



## jtaudioacc

zql8tr said:


> I was seriously considering and planning on a wall before my first meet. I had some crazy wild idea that I needed to run 6 15's and one of our XXX-15000D. Shot that idea down once I found out how many batteries that thing takes to run well.
> 
> Bottom line guys, I really do like the way every system I have heard at the meets sound; Tony, Gary and JT's the most, but for some songs that I listen to, I need/want more bass. Plus, every now and then I still like to listen to Bass Mekanic or Bass 305.
> 
> Are there tricks to getting more output out of a single driver besides porting?


mine does pretty well, if I turn the "party knob" up. but as it stands, it's usually -16db on the sub channel of the P99, so, there's a lot left, if I want.

oh, and currently, my box is ported. I've only got about 4-500 watts on it, so, I figured I'd try to get some free output.


----------



## zql8tr

I know that a ported box can sound good still, but I would like to not have to, you know. After this meet, I'll have to really decide what it is I'm truly looking for. 

Fair warning for anyone who will let "me" demo their car, I WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR MY ACTIONS!!  

Kidding! But seriously, I will need to see with the single sub systems what they can really do. That _*should *_help me decide, I hope...


----------



## cvjoint

ISTundra said:


> Question for JT Audioacc... (and sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread)
> 
> I gotta admit I'm a little jealous that I sign on daily and see constant reminders that you're hosting yet another event. My question... what's in it for you?
> 
> Don't know you personally, but I assume that you're a car audio junkie, enjoy the camaraderie in meeting and hanging with folks with like-minded interests, and all that shyt, but all fun aside -do these events help promote your business and gain new customers?
> 
> I'm not trying to be nosey. I'm just trying to understand if it's worth it from a business standpoint. So many shops local to me are reluctant to expend any effort to organize/sponsor meets and get-togethers that seemingly would expose them to groups of people with interests that speak diectly to their business focus. One place told me they don't have time, another said it wasn't worth their time, yet both of those places are literally devoid of customers when I've been in and/or seem to be content to eke out a living on the ipod/sub box customer base. Another shop that I do regular business with ignored my inquiry. It's ****ing depressing to see such low enthusiasm from people in the industry. Is it worth your time & effort?
> 
> I know... organize my own GTG...


I remember back in '06 till JTs in the last year we used to meet in parking lots, parks, people's houses. If you want to meet and there is interest you can make it happen one way or another. The shop does open a lot of possibilities, shade, restroom, places to put coolers eat and BBQ. I wouldn't sweat about the place first, you need the interest to make it happen. 

Also, no shop I've seen a meet at is like JTs. Maybe because there's always a MECA/IAsca or whatnot but it's more businesslike, there is a lot of product, and people don't roam in the shop like we do here, mostly on the outside. We sort of...move in lol. People have a hard time finding JT because he blends in. 

Even at the first meet when I posted back in 06 there was a dozen people + that showed up for a parking lot meet. So. Cal. knows how to party.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I remember back in '06 till JTs in the last year we used to meet in parking lots, parks, people's houses. If you want to meet and there is interest you can make it happen one way or another. The shop does open a lot of possibilities, shade, restroom, places to put coolers eat and BBQ. I wouldn't sweat about the place first, you need the interest to make it happen.
> 
> Also, no shop I've seen a meet at is like JTs. Maybe because there's always a MECA/IAsca or whatnot but it's more businesslike, there is a lot of product, and people don't roam in the shop like we do here, mostly on the outside. We sort of...move in lol. People have a hard time finding JT because he blends in.
> 
> Even at the first meet when I posted back in 06 there was a dozen people + that showed up for a parking lot meet. So. Cal. knows how to party.


We will meet even if it's pouring cat's and dog's!


----------



## rawdawg

Remember that one time we met at a parking structure and Jim couldn't get his lifted truck up in there? I think that was the only time I heard Buzz's Benz sounding average with, of all things, happy bass. And then there was that shin dig at the park where Bang's(?) girl grilled up some meat and I brought melted ice cream. And then the one time at homeboys super fly house in the hills where he cooked up some Korean Galbi. And then...


----------



## cvjoint

rawdawg said:


> Remember that one time we met at a parking structure and Jim couldn't get his lifted truck up in there? I think that was the only time I heard Buzz's Benz sounding average with, of all things, happy bass. And then there was that shin dig at the park where Bang's(?) girl grilled up some meat and I brought melted ice cream. And then the one time at homeboys super fly house in the hills where he cooked up some Korean Galbi. And then...


I remember, that was one of the worst meet spots. I was outside wondering why I'm so early while everybody else was in the structure. Made some calls and Jim...was outside too for different reasons haha. 

I remember the park too, I brought the XXLS 10" in the doors for that one and James was drooling all over them. Then I did my own share of drooling in Eng's Maxima over the new Seas Crescendos. What happened to Eng anyway/ dual700? I hope those Lotus drivers are still selling. All kids know nowadays are these forum boner drivers for wads of money. 

Do you remember the guy with the RV at one of the first meets with like hay and stuff inside lol some crazy folks showed up over the years.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I remember, that was one of the worst meet spots. I was outside wondering why I'm so early while everybody else was in the structure. Made some calls and Jim...was outside too for different reasons haha.
> 
> I remember the park too, I brought the XXLS 10" in the doors for that one and James was drooling all over them. Then I did my own share of drooling in Eng's Maxima over the new Seas Crescendos. What happened to Eng anyway/ dual700? I hope those Lotus drivers are still selling. All kids know nowadays are these forum boner drivers for wads of money.
> 
> Do you remember the guy with the RV at one of the first meets with like hay and stuff inside lol some crazy folks showed up over the years.


That was the Burlington coat factory and was by far the worst meet spot we have had. 

I remember the RV dude.


----------



## ISTundra

jtaudioacc said:


> I do it because I have the venue to, nothing really more. I'm not in it to gain anything, but to hang out, listen, and learn from all the knowledge.
> 
> I think you can ask anyone that's been, I've never tried to sell a thing to anyone. Of course, I've been able to help some with equipment or installs, but that's not the reason I do it. I'm in the hobby just like everyone else, and enjoy all that you said.
> 
> My business is a little different, also. It's not your traditional retail shop. I'm more labor based, a one man show, and really like to take responsibility of what leaves my shop. So, I'm also not taking money from anyone else by taking a day to have a get together.
> 
> I completely understand why most shops would care less about helping out. Heck, I even tried to promote the MECA/DIYMA meet we had a while back on Facebook and the post was deleted by 3 shops within minutes.
> 
> I thought, hey come show off your shops best SQ systems. I thought wrong. LOL.
> 
> But really, I just open the garage door, stock the toilet paper and turn on the lights. All the guys do the rest with food, drinks, etc.


I get you and I didn't mean to imply that you're doing it specifically to promote your business, but I can't help but think that it does work as a business development opportunity. I think it's great! and I can't understand why more shops are reluctant to do such things. As you stated, the only real cost to you is your time and facility. I'm of the opinion that most shop owners are not shrewd business managers in this regard.



cvjoint said:


> I remember back in '06 till JTs in the last year we used to meet in parking lots, parks, people's houses. If you want to meet and there is interest you can make it happen one way or another. The shop does open a lot of possibilities, shade, restroom, places to put coolers eat and BBQ. I wouldn't sweat about the place first, you need the interest to make it happen.


I think there's local interest, but having a business host with parking, mingling space, shade (an absolute summer must in the my location), ****ter access, etc certainly adds legitimacy to the whole event and encourages attendance. Buzzman and I have talked about organizing informal local GTG's, so maybe that's our grass roots starting point. I would be nice to have a hosting shop tho.


----------



## michaelsil1

ISTundra said:


> I get you and I didn't mean to imply that you're doing it specifically to promote your business, but I can't help but think that it does work as a business development opportunity. I think it's great! and I can't understand why more shops are reluctant to do such things. As you stated, the only real cost to you is your time and facility. I'm of the opinion that most shop owners are not shrewd business managers in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's local interest, but having a business host with parking, mingling space, shade (an absolute summer must in the my location), ****ter access, etc certainly adds legitimacy to the whole event and encourages attendance. Buzzman and I have talked about organizing informal local GTG's, so maybe that's our grass roots starting point. I would be nice to have a hosting shop tho.


Don (Buzzman) was a regular at our meets you can ask him about So. California get together. We meet at JT's because it's convenient to San Diego and Los Angeles DIYMA members.


----------



## rawdawg

Dude in the RV was awesome. He had these 6's in the doors mounted to some some kind of veneer with like, wood screws. He also had some kind of ribbon that he stood up on the floor in a location where your phone would end up if you dropped it while driving. I remember that thing sounding pretty okay for the configuration.

I do miss Kevin K's car though...


----------



## cvjoint

rawdawg said:


> Dude in the RV was awesome. He had these 6's in the doors mounted to some some kind of veneer with like, wood screws. He also had some kind of ribbon that he stood up on the floor in a location where your phone would end up if you dropped it while driving. I remember that thing sounding pretty okay for the configuration.
> 
> I do miss Kevin K's car though...


Yeah not sure what happened to Kevin K. He had some health problems and since then he hasn't showed anymore. That drive from SD is pretty rough too. 

You know what I'd like to see? Bus vs. RV


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Yeah not sure what happened to Kevin K. He had some health problems and since then he hasn't showed anymore. That drive from SD is pretty rough too.
> 
> You know what I'd like to see? Bus vs. RV


I heard Kevin sold all his stuff.


----------



## jtaudioacc

it's amazing to me how long I never knew about this site. as much as an internet junkie I am, I guess I had lost interest in looking at car audio after working all day. Either that, or porn and friendster took up too much time. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1

Did we find a BBQ?


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> Did we find a BBQ?


Not yet, anyone have a small grill??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## damonryoung

I've got a small camping grill that I can bring if you want...


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> Not yet, anyone have a small grill??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Lets see if we can get some donations and buy one, if you don't mind storing it.


----------



## Golden Ears

The BBQ store near me has a god size smokey Joe style kettle grill for $42.

I'll pIck one up tomorrow. Figure $1 a piece and JT can have it forever.


----------



## rawdawg

I'll throw in a sumin' sumin'...


----------



## Golden Ears

If I can snag the grill I might make my Mango Chipotle Baby back ribs... they are really good.


----------



## michaelsil1

Golden Ears said:


> If I can snag the grill I might make my Mango Chipotle Baby back ribs... they are really good.


Yum!


----------



## Golden Ears

OK so I'll see if I can pick up a grill.


----------



## cvjoint

I'll chip in for all the BBQ stuff (meat/grill/labor). You guys are way to nice to cook for others.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I'll chip in for all the BBQ stuff (meat/grill/labor). You guys are way to nice to cook for others.


I'll also pitch in.


----------



## DonH

oh might go! close enough to my home!


----------



## cvjoint

jtaudioacc said:


>


Looks like audiophile hazing!


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Looks like audiophile hazing!


Yeah, dude you have too much Bass!


----------



## damonryoung

Hey guys... I plan on coming down next month, but I need you guys to tell me which vehicle to bring...

The Bronco with a very modest stereo... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8311-beerun1-build-70-bronco.html#post1629009










Or the Jetta Sportwagen that I have nothing in yet, but plan to do a full on SQ build this summer... I would bring this one to get some opinions on the design I have in mind...










Thanks ya'll!!
Damon


----------



## BuickGN

Well, there may not be an MS8 burning/crushing/stabbing/throwing at this meet. Andy W has really gone above and beyond to make this thing work for me.


----------



## rton20s

It's a toss up for me. I love old Broncos, but the wife and I are considering selling one of our xBs and picking up a newer Jetta.


----------



## Golden Ears

Grill bought... fun red one...

now,, on to the ribs... which need to marinate for 48 hours.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> Yeah, dude you have too much Bass!


Lolzers



@Damon Bring the Bronco, that thing looks gnarly and it is the only convertible other than mine...I think.


----------



## michaelsil1

Golden Ears said:


> Grill bought... fun red one...
> 
> now,, on to the ribs... which need to marinate for 48 hours.


*We have BBQ!*


----------



## jtaudioacc

bump


----------



## damonryoung

jtaudioacc said:


> bump


I was starting to wonder if this had fallen off the face of the earth... 

I'm still looking for you guys to tell me which car to bring...


----------



## jtaudioacc

DRTHJTA said:


> I was starting to wonder if this had fallen off the face of the earth...


nah, it's still almost 3 weeks away. should be a good one. hopefully it's not too hot that day.


----------



## rton20s

Starting to look a little like I might not make this one. Just some scheduling conflicts I might not be able to get past. If I don’t make it to this, I’ll definitely get up to the NorCal GTG on the 30th.


----------



## zql8tr

Well, after some actual progress on my car, I _should _have something to show at the meet. With some much needed and awesome help from JT, I have a clear direction on what to do. I know people have said it before, but he is one of the coolest and most knowledgeable people I have known in the industry. I can't thank him enough for taking a few hours out of his day to help me figure some stuff out on my car. *Thank you very much JT!!!*


----------



## rton20s

zql8tr said:


> Well, after some actual progress on my car, I _should _have something to show at the meet. With some much needed and awesome help from JT, I have a clear direction on what to do. I know people have said it before, but he is one of the coolest and most knowledgeable people I have known in the industry. I can't thank him enough for taking a few hours out of his day to help me figure some stuff out on my car. *Thank you very much JT!!!*


Sooo... ditching all of the Epsilon gear then? 

Seriously, hope I can find a way to get down there this time. I want to see everyone's gear and progress. Including yours.


----------



## Golden Ears

I have started to put all my stuff in my car- the Top amp drawer is being fabricated this week. The top amp will be on a slide out.

I now have to figure out a few things clearance wise.

Looks like JT will still have my dash pods to make and a whole lot more.

If anyone sees baby back pork ribs on sale as we near the event let me know.

Also... I was considering bringing a Home audio high end system as a reference for people to listen to... one that has tons of detail. Would anyone be interested in that? I'm just not sure where I would set it up.


----------



## darrenforeal

zql8tr said:


> Well, after some actual progress on my car, I _should _have something to show at the meet. With some much needed and awesome help from JT, I have a clear direction on what to do. I know people have said it before, but he is one of the coolest and most knowledgeable people I have known in the industry. I can't thank him enough for taking a few hours out of his day to help me figure some stuff out on my car. *Thank you very much JT!!!*


yeah JT is the man!


----------



## rawdawg

Golden Ears said:


> Also... I was considering bringing a Home audio high end system as a reference for people to listen to... one that has tons of detail. Would anyone be interested in that? I'm just not sure where I would set it up.


Set it up next to the 'Que! A bunch of us are going to T.H.E Show the weekend before. It's gonna' be a good month for good music!


----------



## darrenforeal

anything else special going to be happening at this meet on the 9th JT?:shifty::inquisitive:


----------



## cvjoint

darrenforeal said:


> anything else special going to be happening at this meet on the 9th JT?:shifty::inquisitive:


We are sacrificing an existing DIYMA member to the audio gods. 


Shameless plug, I need some parts for my servers. Looking for a slim optical drive. Shoot with what you have. I can trade laptop memory, monitors, keyboards, mice. Bring it to the meet! 

I'm also selling the stuff in my sig.


----------



## Golden Ears

I think the Magic Bus was a good idea at the last Newport Show.

I also think it would be cool to have a bunch of people represent at T.H.E. Show Newport for a single day... just like 2-3 cars to show what is possible. Most of the high end community scoffs at car audio and has no idea what they are missing. I think there were some car audio systems there last year. I just know Gary's car would totally blow minds- he could put like 5 track clips on continuous repeat- so people get a 2-5 minute demo.. so people would understand depth and soundstage can exist in a car.

But then again.. thats like 2 audio weekends in a row (wives do not dig that) and a lot of people want to go to Newport anyhow to poke around the rooms.

I will be exhibiting in http://www.theshownewport.com/2012/chapman.html room 313. With Chapman Loudspeakers (They really do have solid bass like cars...not that overly lean crap that doesn't sound real that you hear in a lot of "high end" systems that have to strip bass so it doesn't mask lower level detail- these speakers reproduce the detail in the correct proportion so you don't have to make the bass unnaturally lean to get the feeling of the recording space and ambiance) There will also be MIT cable (which would be cool to use Network cable in a car environment). So come on in and hang out a bit. The owner will be there, and hopefully at some point he will be able to dial in a custom Chapman passive crossover for my car. You'll see a lot of high quality crossover components and he uses drivers you would recognize.

Either way...I personally am looking forward to two audio weekends in a row.


----------



## cvjoint

Golden Ears said:


> I think the Magic bus was a good idea at the last Newport Show.
> 
> I also think it would be cool to have a bunch of people represent at T.H.E. Show Newport for a single day... just like 2-3 cars to show what is possible. Most of the high end community scoffs at car audio and has no idea what they are missing.


Especially since they'll jump in their cars to make it back home. Nothing like a reality check on an OEM stereo.


----------



## michaelsil1

I had a bad day! 


I was driving the Georgian Delegation and had an accident.


If that wasn't bad enough later that day I hit a CHP car.

Any idea what's its like to have eight CHP's and twenty Secret Service looking at you thinking how could he be so stupid.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> I had a bad day!
> 
> 
> I was driving the Georgian Delegation and had an accident.
> 
> 
> If that wasn't bad enough later that day I hit a CHP car.
> 
> Any idea what's its like to have eight CHP's and twenty Secret Service looking at you thinking how could he be so stupid.


Oh no Mike. Glad you are ok. You were probably listening to some good music in there and got to excited. I plant the right foot a lot too.


----------



## BuickGN

michaelsil1 said:


> I had a bad day!
> 
> 
> I was driving the Georgian Delegation and had an accident.
> 
> 
> If that wasn't bad enough later that day I hit a CHP car.
> 
> Any idea what's its like to have eight CHP's and twenty Secret Service looking at you thinking how could he be so stupid.


That sucks, glad you're ok. Do you have the name of the officer you hit?


----------



## michaelsil1

BuickGN said:


> That sucks, glad you're ok. Do you have the name of the officer you hit?


I'm okay, my ego took a big hit. I have to work the rest of the week with the same CHP Officers and Secrete Service Agents. I'll also have to accidents on my record so I doubt I'll be able to keep my job.


----------



## BuickGN

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm okay, my ego took a big hit. I have to work the rest of the week with the same CHP Officers and Secrete Service Agents. I'll also have to accidents on my record so I doubt I'll be able to keep my job.


The only reason I ask is my best friend is a Sargeant in the area. Sucks about the job though. Hopefully it goes ok, it's just an accident. I don't know what you do for a living but usually DUI is the only termination worthy offense. Good luck with it.


----------



## michaelsil1

BuickGN said:


> The only reason I ask is my best friend is a Sargeant in the area. Sucks about the job though. Hopefully it goes ok, it's just an accident. I don't know what you do for a living but usually DUI is the only termination worthy offense. Good luck with it.


I have the officers number, I'm a Chauffeur and a accident will get you fired, two in one day I believe I'm toast after I finish this job.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

That sucks michael. Its almost the nature of the job that someday, something is gonna happen as often as your on the road. 

Five years ago i was picking up the bin for starbucks, and a car pulled in directly behind me and parked. I backed into the drivers quarter panel, never felt it, just saw in the mirror after it was too late. Not only were there 5-6 cops getting their morning coffee, but also an insurance agent from the company the guy was insured by. I expected a reaming from the cops, but one of them said "dont worry about it, when you drive for a living, its not if but when". That sucks if the company you drive for doesnt understand that.


----------



## cvjoint

^agreed. You should expect accidents. "truck driver and delivery man" is in the top 10 most dangerous jobs. That's sort of there you know with the lumberjack and fishermen. You just deliver people.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

You have no idea how tired I get of people telling me I'm overpaid for my job, even after I show them the US dept of labor statistics on job fatalities. Last year we were ranked 8th, right in front of law enforcement, which came in at 9th. It was something like 28 fatalities out of every 100,000 trash truck drivers, and 22 fatalities for every 100,000 law enforcement officer. On job injuries are significantly higher as well, yet were paid 2/3 or less than what a cop gets paid, most of the time its 1/2 or less.


----------



## cvjoint

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> You have no idea how tired I get of people telling me I'm overpaid for my job, even after I show them the US dept of labor statistics on job fatalities. Last year we were ranked 8th, right in front of law enforcement, which came in at 9th. It was something like 28 fatalities out of every 100,000 trash truck drivers, and 22 fatalities for every 100,000 law enforcement officer. On job injuries are significantly higher as well, yet were paid 2/3 or less than what a cop gets paid, most of the time its 1/2 or less.


I thought that job paid really good.  That and apparently everyone in it is part of the Italian mafia.


----------



## rton20s

I disagree completely. In fact, I think I need to write Amy Shuklian about reducing pay for our city's sanitation workers. Far too much HAT goodness going into that Neon. 



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> You have no idea how tired I get of people telling me I'm overpaid for my job, even after I show them the US dept of labor statistics on job fatalities. Last year we were ranked 8th, right in front of law enforcement, which came in at 9th. It was something like 28 fatalities out of every 100,000 trash truck drivers, and 22 fatalities for every 100,000 law enforcement officer. On job injuries are significantly higher as well, yet were paid 2/3 or less than what a cop gets paid, most of the time its 1/2 or less.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

George, I'm definately not complaining about my pay, I actually think what I get is fair for the job, but there are definately people that think I'm overpaid. I'm getting a little less than what I would if I was doing long haul, but my retirement and benifits are killer. One of the few benifits of working for the city and dealing with their bs. Of course, a lot of people also dont know that in order to work there, I had to sign a form stating that if there is ever a state of emergency, my responsibility is to the city first, before all else (including family). In other words, if flooding or other natural or manmade disaster was to occur, even trash truck drivers for the city (and every single public employee) have to respond to the city before going home to check on their familys. But again, thats why we get paid better.

Over 8 years at this job, I've been in one vehical accident. I've fallen off the top of the truck once when the hand hold for climbing up broke off. I've had my hand smashed twice by enclosure doors that were falling apart. Its about 60 miles of driving a day, 90% in town, and 50% during the busiest times of the morning. I've been close to being hit by cars more times than I can remember, cars dont have the same respect for a trash truck at the side of the road as they do for cop cars, and since we drive solo, I have to get out on the traffic side to pull bins out. Some of them even seem to play chicken, seeing how close they can get to me.

If I was working for a private company, like Waste Management, I would be underpaid in this area. I believe they top out at $16/hr, with no benifits and no retirement. They also generally work 10-12 hours a day, and drive beat to hell trucks, many without A/C in a place where summer temps are over 100 degrees.

Lol, Dustin, I think Amy's probably our biggest supporter in the council. When the paper asked her about making cuts, she told them that we do a good hard job, and deserve what we get. Besides, I think your system will be up before mine lol.

Micheal, hopefully everything goes ok, and if not, hopefully you can land something better. I completely how it feels in your situation. If you get the chance to fight for your job, ask them if it makes sense to fire someone thats done the job well for however long youve been there, just to have to hire someone who will more than likely eventually also hit something. At that point it becomes a revolving door, firing someone experienced to hire someone that probably has less experience, to eventually fire them and do the same thing all over again.


----------



## cvjoint

Hmm so nothing about the mafia membership, that part is true! I didn't mean you were overpaid. I look at managers making over 6 figures for that.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

No worries, I knew what you meant by it. Haha, no mafia membership here, a few ex gang bangers here though. Back in the day, I hear there was all kinds of illicit stuff going on here. Being city ran, theres a much tighter lid on those kind of things now.


----------



## michaelsil1

When I showed up for the job today with a smile I got a lot of teasing from Secret Service.


----------



## michaelsil1

What sucks is I didn't do any damage to the CHP car and they filed an accident report. I will be fired and I wont be able to get another driving job because I'll go into the high risk Insurance category.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I never count on the chp's to do anyone any favors. Theyre california's golden boys, the only state law enforcement agency that hasnt gotten a pay cut with the down economy. A basic chp officer can make over $100,000 a year, and your garenteed $80,000 a year once topped out, without ot.

Every single experience ive had with them on the road has been bad.

Hopefully you land on your feet Michael.


----------



## michaelsil1

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I never count on the chp's to do anyone any favors. Theyre california's golden boys, the only state law enforcement agency that hasnt gotten a pay cut with the down economy. A basic chp officer can make over $100,000 a year, and your garenteed $80,000 a year once topped out, without ot.
> 
> Every single experience ive had with them on the road has been bad.
> 
> Hopefully you land on your feet Michael.


I survived today and the job has finished. I got a tip and the other chauffeur didn't.

Unfortunately the Secret Service doesn't like me (Boo Hoo) I guess I'm not squeaky clean enough for them.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol, like the Secret Service has the best record right now. Glad to see your still there.




I'm thinking for the early birds I'm going to bring breakfast. Not sure how long it will last, but thinking 4 batches of scratch-made buttermilk biscuits, butter, and jelly. Probably makes 50 decent size biscuits or so. Let me know if people want this.


----------



## michaelsil1

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol, like the Secret Service has the best record right now. Glad to see your still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking for the early birds I'm going to bring breakfast. Not sure how long it will last, but thinking 4 batches of scratch-made buttermilk biscuits, butter, and jelly. Probably makes 50 decent size biscuits or so. Let me know if people want this.


Yum!

The funny thing is when I finished the job and dropped the last official a car comes racing up and honks startling both the Georgian Delegate and me the Delegate asks me who is that and I said Secret Service. The agent comes running up to me hand extended and says it was great working with you and we will do it again.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol.


I was reminded today it could always be worse. Local guy, dont know him, but works for another local city as a trash truck driver, hit and killed a guy in an electric wheelchair in a crosswalk. Guys looking at manslaughter charges because he probably wasnt paying attention. Wasnt even a corner, or busy street.


----------



## jtaudioacc

couple weeks away!


----------



## darrenforeal

jtaudioacc said:


> couple weeks away!


 sweeett


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> couple weeks away!


----------



## jtaudioacc

some stuff we like to have:

I have 2 old coolers now, (thanks, Andy) and Abel's that he left and hasn't picked up, so we are good on coolers. should still have a lot of plates and plasticware.

water
soda
cookies
chips
fruit
veggies
and whatever else anyone thinks would be good to have


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

1- Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early


----------



## darrenforeal

i can bring sodas. coke an diet coke


----------



## michaelsil1

Is there anything you would like me to bring?


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early 
2. darrenforeal - coke an diet coke
3. jtaudioacc - sandwich platter, assorted drinks
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## badfish

Cookies muffins john


----------



## cvjoint

1. Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early 
2. darrenforeal - coke an diet coke
3. jtaudioacc - sandwich platter, assorted drinks
4. cvjoint - I'll wait to see what we need at the end and pick it up
5.
6.
7.


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early 
2. darrenforeal - coke an diet coke
3. jtaudioacc - sandwich platter, assorted drinks
4. cvjoint - I'll wait to see what we need at the end and pick it up
5. badfish - Cookies, muffins
6.
7.


----------



## michaelsil1

1. Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early
2. darrenforeal - coke an diet coke
3. jtaudioacc - sandwich platter, assorted drinks
4. cvjoint - I'll wait to see what we need at the end and pick it up
5. badfish - Cookies, muffins
6. michaelsil1- Potato Salad, Cole Slaw
7


----------



## Eskimo65

First year out here in the sunny state, and just about finished my system yesterday, woot!
Think I might have to drive up from SD to meet the crowd, sounds like some cool people!


----------



## neal00

1. Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early
2. darrenforeal - coke an diet coke
3. jtaudioacc - sandwich platter, assorted drinks
4. cvjoint - I'll wait to see what we need at the end and pick it up
5. badfish - Cookies, muffins
6. michaelsil1- Potato Salad, Cole Slaw
7. neal00 - Diet Dr Pepper (seems like there wasn't enough of this last time)
8.


----------



## rawdawg

1. Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early
2. darrenforeal - coke an diet coke
3. jtaudioacc - sandwich platter, assorted drinks
4. cvjoint - I'll wait to see what we need at the end and pick it up
5. badfish - Cookies, muffins
6. michaelsil1- Potato Salad, Cole Slaw
7. rawdawg - I'll double up on the fruit this time.
8.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Eskimo65 said:


> First year out here in the sunny state, and just about finished my system yesterday, woot!
> Think I might have to drive up from SD to meet the crowd, sounds like some cool people!


definitely, head north!


----------



## michaelsil1

Eskimo65 said:


> First year out here in the sunny state, and just about finished my system yesterday, woot!
> Think I might have to drive up from SD to meet the crowd, sounds like some cool people!


Come up North I can almost promise it will be *Sunny!*


----------



## dummptyhummpty

I had a great time last time so I'll be there. What can I bring to help out?


----------



## jtaudioacc

dummptyhummpty said:


> I had a great time last time so I'll be there. What can I bring to help out?


I hope we have enough to eat!


----------



## dummptyhummpty

jtaudioacc said:


> I hope we have enough to eat!


Do you need me to bring anything?


----------



## rawdawg

Bring some pretty girls with dubious moral compasses. We can never have enough compasses...


----------



## AndyInOC

rawdawg said:


> Bring some pretty girls with dubious moral compasses. We can never have enough asses...



Fixed, you can thank me later.


Good looks & a lack of morals are definitely motel material.... Never let them see where you live!


----------



## darrenforeal

AndyInOC said:


> Good looks & a lack of morals are definitely motel material.... Never let them see where you live!


quoted for truth


----------



## grantwb1

I got 20$ or more if needed for food and drinks, or if yall need something else let me know. Almost forgot about this one!


----------



## jtaudioacc

bump in case anyone missed the thread.


----------



## X on 22s

1. Chris - pack of costco water, mt dew, pibb, assorted chips, 4 dozen buttermilk biscuits for those there early
2. darrenforeal - coke an diet coke
3. jtaudioacc - sandwich platter, assorted drinks
4. cvjoint - I'll wait to see what we need at the end and pick it up
5. badfish - Cookies, muffins
6. michaelsil1- Potato Salad, Cole Slaw
7. rawdawg - I'll double up on the fruit this time.
8. xon22s- Chips and dip


----------



## rton20s

Really wish I could make this one, but the scheduling just won't work for me right now. I'll have to catch everyone on the next one, or maybe see some of you at the upcoming NorCal meet.


----------



## michaelsil1

Is the person who was going to BBQ still showing up?


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> Is the person who was going to BBQ still showing up?


If no one hears from the bbq guy by Friday let me know, I have a kickass lil grill I can bring & we can come up with a food plan late in the game.... Like tequila lime chicken (yes this inappropriate can cook as well)


----------



## rawdawg

I could probably pick up some weenies...


----------



## jtaudioacc

i'm gonna get my usual sandwich platter, and also badfish said to pick up another. i'll get the turkey wrap platter as well. maybe that will hold us over for part of the day along with chips, etc. then we can decide to order some pizza or something else.


----------



## AndyInOC

jtaudioacc said:


> i'm gonna get my usual sandwich platter, and also badfish said to pick up another. i'll get the turkey wrap platter as well. maybe that will hold us over for part of the day along with chips, etc. then we can decide to order some pizza or something else.


Groovy. Sammich platters & snacky stuff are always easier than cookery anyway. I'll have cash & the taqueria down the street is killer


----------



## Guack007

I'm in for sure along with Austin. I am going to go to Cheesecake factory and pick one up.

JT, since your hosting you get to pick which flavor, let me know

The Cheesecake Factory - Cheesecakes


----------



## jtaudioacc

Guack007 said:


> I'm in for sure along with Austin. I am going to go to Cheesecake factory and pick one up.
> 
> JT, since your hosting you get to pick which flavor, let me know
> 
> The Cheesecake Factory - Cheesecakes


you know what I've always wanted...is one of those big chocolate cakes from costco. really shouldn't be eating any of this stuff. lol.

btw, i don't like cheesecake, but go ahead and get whatever, it was a hit last time for michael's bday!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

There may be some scratch made butter cookies now too.


----------



## Guack007

I dont have a Costco card but Ill see if I can make the chocolate cake happen instead, if not Ill find a good alternative for sure


----------



## rton20s

Even though I won’t make it…

If you can’t get into a Costco, one of the Ghirardelli chocolate cheesecakes from The Cheesecake Factory might just change JT’s mind about cheesecake. ;-)


----------



## X on 22s

I'll bring my grill/charcoal and sausages.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Guack007 said:


> I dont have a Costco card but Ill see if I can make the chocolate cake happen instead, if not Ill find a good alternative for sure


Maybe I'll pick one up. Need to go tomorrow anyway. Really shouldn't be eating it anyway. lol.

I'll let you guys know if I decided to pick one up or not.


----------



## jtaudioacc

X on 22s said:


> I'll bring my grill/charcoal and sausages.


that would be cool! target, walmart are real close and costco not too far away for anything we'll need.


----------



## Cooluser23

Grr.. I just found out I have to work a promo event on Saturday.. Anybody have a teleportation device?


----------



## michaelsil1

X on 22s said:


> I'll bring my grill/charcoal and sausages.


Good!


----------



## rton20s

Cooluser23 said:


> Grr.. I just found out I have to work a promo event on Saturday.. Anybody have a teleportation device?


Even though you have to miss this one, make sure and clear your schedule for the 30th and head up to San Jose for the NorCal meet.


----------



## brett

just ripped out my amp rack. giving it a much needed makeover, hopefully it'll be done by saturday. should be there around 7ish, hopefully you guys are still hangin around


----------



## jon w.

dear JT,

i'll try to arrive around 10 a.m. i'll bring my cooler packed with anything you need. please let me know if there are any last minute items you need and i'll buy them tonight at the grocery store. i'd also be glad to donate money for the event, too. 

since michael requested, i burned a 96-24 version of "Sabre Dance" for him to enjoy in the Magic Bus. i also burned Rush's "Moving Pictures" album in hi-res. this should be great fun to listen to "Tom Sawyer" at >115 dB !!!

i hope jim brings his dad, so i can play his favorite kind of music (big band) by Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band. he'll love it, i'm sure. 

see y'all tomorrow!
jon


----------



## Neel

JT, need me to bring anything? Also I am down to pitch in for the bbq


----------



## jtaudioacc

I think we may need some more water?.?


----------



## X on 22s

What time does this meet start?


----------



## jtaudioacc

X on 22s said:


> What time does this meet start?


I'll probably stroll in about 9am, try to tidy up my mess. people start to trickle in shortly after and all day.


----------



## jtaudioacc

oh, and for those who haven't been to my place. it's last building on the right. i don't have a sign, but on the building is Argo Motorsports. should be pretty obvious since the weekends are dead on the block.

just look for the dirty cars with expensive stereos...well, maybe just that one Toyota Avalon. :laugh:


----------



## AndyInOC

jtaudioacc said:


> oh, and for those who haven't been to my place. it's last building on the right. i don't have a sign, but on the building is Argo Motorsports. should be pretty obvious since the weekends are dead on the block.
> 
> just look for the dirty cars with expensive stereos...well, maybe just that one Toyota Avalon. :laugh:


Hahaha I try to have a cleaner car & a cheaper stereo


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ill be there between 9-10, with 4-5 dozen biscuits, butter and grape jelly. If anyone wants other toppings on them, feel free to bring whatever youd like to put on them. Also bringing a couple bags of chips, some dew, dr pepper, and maybe some cookies, not sure on that yet.


----------



## JBishop

Who's putting on this show?


----------



## jtaudioacc

ok, i picked up some sammiches, 2 bags of ice, water, and brownies.

so, we should be good on ice.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

JT is, of JT Audio and Accesories. Good turnout every time I've gone, usually 20-30 people. Usually goes from 9-10am till midnight sometimes.


----------



## darrenforeal

jtaudioacc said:


> well, maybe just that one Toyota Avalon. :laugh:


You will be able to smell that car from the freeway. lol. I kid.. but seriously...:shifty:


----------



## badfish

jtaudioacc said:


> oh, and for those who haven't been to my place. it's last building on the right. i don't have a sign, but on the building is Argo Motorsports. should be pretty obvious since the weekends are dead on the block.
> 
> just look for the dirty cars with expensive stereos...well, maybe just that one Toyota Avalon. :laugh:


He can't wash it his sub will get cold


----------



## cvjoint

The true story is that cats can't swim.


----------



## AndyInOC

Ok well I'm good to at least 58 on the volume knob on the 80prs Lol


----------



## zql8tr

Trust me, I win the "messiest car" award... Just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## stennarangam

I will do my best to attend. This will be my first time and I look forward to meeting up with like minded folks with keen interest to learn from all the installed systems.

I will bring a food item or two for the BBQ and bottled water/soda.


----------



## AndyInOC

zql8tr said:


> Trust me, I win the "messiest car" award... Just wait till tomorrow.


Just YOU wait til tomorrow. Gonna be a real mess after I get through with it


----------



## jtaudioacc

stennarangam said:


> I will do my best to attend. This will be my first time and I look forward to meeting up with like minded folks with keen interest to learn from all the installed systems.
> 
> I will bring a food item or two for the BBQ and bottled water/soda.


I'm sure you'll have a great time. We have a bunch of great/friendly guys!


----------



## Golden Ears

Bringing one medium sized Smokey Joe BBQ, and 2 smaller sized smokey Joes. 3 Racks of baby back ribs and sauce, a Huge pot of beans with Green chilies from New Mexico, possibly some spanish rice.

The Medium size BBQ stays with JT forever...if I'm lucky a few can pitch in towards the BBQ , charcoal and Ribs, I'll grab some chicken for the BBQ too.

Also bringing a hot plate for the beans,... do we have a long extension cord?


----------



## darrenforeal

I had an awesome time today!!! Met a few new faces and saw a lot of old ones. I also heard a few more systems today which was nice. All were excellent in their own right. I'm super tired. A great day all in all. I thoroughly enjoyed talking to people about my car and having people hear it. I got a lot of great feedback and I always strive to make it better. Sorry I didn't get to talk in detail to more people and hear more cars too. Also I apologize to those I didn't say goodbye to. Wish I could have stayed longer.

Thanks JT for hosting this. Glad i finally heard your car. crazy i hadn't heard it by now. Those morel coaxals are cool and sound great. And your L8 install absolutely kicked my chest in on that drum track. awesome.

And i finally heard the Magic Bus from the front seat. thanks John!!! You have quite an amazing setup and have done a fantastic job. I will never be the same after hearing Tom Sawyer in there. WOW!!!! Never ever heard it like that


-Darren


----------



## cvjoint

darrenforeal said:


> I had an awesome time today!!! Met a few new faces and saw a lot of old ones. I also heard a few more systems today which was nice. All were excellent in their own right. I'm super tired. A great day all in all. I thoroughly enjoyed talking to people about my car and having people hear it. I got a lot of great feedback and I always strive to make it better. Sorry I didn't get to talk in detail to more people and hear more cars too. Also I apologize to those I didn't say goodbye to. Wish I could have stayed longer.
> 
> Thanks JT for hosting this. Glad i finally heard your car. crazy i hadn't heard it by now. Those morel coaxals are cool and sound great. And your L8 install absolutely kicked my chest in on that drum track. awesome.
> 
> And i finally heard the Magic Bus from the front seat. thanks John!!! You have quite an amazing setup and have done a fantastic job. I will never be the same after hearing Tom Sawyer in there. WOW!!!! Never ever heard it like that
> 
> 
> -Darren



Thanks for the demo and especially for the ride-along. I'm a sucker for ultimate driving machines that can combine audio and driving enthusiasm in the same shell. If I wasn't so poor I'd force some air in my S as well.


----------



## cvjoint

Playlist for Neel or whomever:

Female vocal:
Adele - Rolling in the deep 

Male vocal:
Gotye - Someone that I used to know

House, tech house, minimal house, progressive house:
Modeselector - Shiwreck
Modeselector - Green Light Go
Modeselector - Humanized
Trentemoller - Shades of Marble
Amon Tobin - Lost Found
hot_natured-assimilation__feat._ali_love_and_kenny_glasgow
jennygoesdirty-amoureux_solitaires
Soul Keita & Nicolas Jaar - Para(Sol)

Experimental rock/electronica:
Radiohead - Feral 
Radiohead - Separator

Crappy mastering pop test track: 
Calvin Harris - Flashback

Chill-out:
Triangle Sun Feat Lena Kaufman - When You Go Forward
Hector Zazou, Barbara Eramo & Stefano Saletti - I Feel Love


----------



## Neel

Thanks George some of those songs were a ton of fun, especially that one radiohead song. Also thanks to Golden Ears and TOOSTUBBORN2FAILfor making sure we didn't starve with homemade biscuits and cookies for breakfast and bbq chicken and ribs for lunch. Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## michaelsil1

Thanks John for hosting the event!


----------



## jtaudioacc

I'm draggin my ass today. Another day of fun! I hope everyone had a great time, I know I did.

Thanks to everyone who brought food and drinks! We had sugar overload!

For those who are in to competition, I'll be hosting a MECA event on July 21st.


----------



## ErinH

TTIWWOP. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## darrenforeal

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm draggin my ass today. Another day of fun! I hope everyone had a great time, I know I did.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who brought food and drinks! We had sugar overload!
> 
> For those who are in to competition, I'll be hosting a MECA event on July 21st.


Thanks again JT! I had an awesome time. And yes we did have a sugar and soda overload!

Glad to hear about the MECA event! Super excited


----------



## darrenforeal

cvjoint said:


> Thanks for the demo and especially for the ride-along. I'm a sucker for ultimate driving machines that can combine audio and driving enthusiasm in the same shell. If I wasn't so poor I'd force some air in my S as well.


definitely man! Next time i need to hear your system!


----------



## stennarangam

Thanks JT for being such a great host and all the friendly attendees that made my first event such a fantastic and memorable one!

Many thanks to everyone who treated me to their excellent systems. What a great time and I got inspirations to get my install started/done.

Cheers


----------



## jtaudioacc

bikinpunk said:


> TTIWWOP.


As usual, I took only a few, crappy, random shots.

*Someone washed their car before the meet...*









*Food*









*Food*









*Food*









*Drinks*



























*Half Circle Jerk LOL*









*Critical listening*









*One of these cool DEH-80PRS units under control from an inappropriate. *


----------



## AndyInOC

^^^^ just glad I wasn't the pivot in that circle jerk! Obviously us inappropriates need to invoke an even tan rule, no shorts without some color, Jesus!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Meet was fun. Even my mom said she had fun. Also said next time, maybe she'll make some more stuff, like lemon butter cookies, and maybe chili.

Neel, if your bored and want some fast double kick bass drum, try Slayer - Silent Scream, and Arch Enemy - Nemesis.


----------



## michaelsil1

Jon W.


The problem I had with the Piano was alignment.


----------



## zql8tr

Oh, sorry... 




AndyInOC said:


> ^^^^ just glad I wasn't the pivot in that circle jerk! Obviously us inappropriates need to invoke an even tan rule, no shorts without some color, Jesus!


----------



## AndyInOC

zql8tr said:


> Oh, sorry...


Wasn't commenting about your legs but since you bring it up thank you for wearing some shorts with a pattern or else it would have blended in and appeared as though you were pant-less.:laugh:


----------



## cvjoint

You found patterns on his legs,what?


----------



## rawdawg

....


----------



## cvjoint

^rofl

Those two on the right do look like they are talking smack.


----------



## AndyInOC

cvjoint said:


> ^rofl
> 
> Those two on the right do look like they are talking smack.


There's probably a reason they refer to us as inappropriates 


Great job on the text bubbles jimmy.


----------



## zql8tr

rawdawg said:


> ....


EPIC!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## meelo

doh....i've been so wrapped up on working on my house i completely forgot -_-


----------



## jtaudioacc

New Meet

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/135342-so-cal-meet-september-15th.html

bump reminder and exposure


----------

